# CMC PT-35 Trim and Tilt



## alexriff (Apr 23, 2014)

forgot to put the link sorry

http://www.cmcmarineproducts.com/products/Outboard-Tilt-and-Trim/CMC-Tilt-and-Trim/CMC-PT-35-Tilt-and-Trim-for-up-to-35-HP


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes I put one one on my sc 16 and I would not own another manual tilt engine with a poling platform. Such a pain to have to crawl under the platform and tilt the engine up and down every time in shallow water, coming from idling in shallow water to on plane and anything in between. It doesn't weight any more then a manual jackplate and they are pretty bulletproof. Tilts up and down very quick and will give you some more mph and make the boat handle all around better because you can trim the motor up and down on the fly because there is no fixed perfect setting for any boats trim


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

do it! You'll see some performance gain. The unit acts like a fixed jack plate too, raising the motor up a few inches. My skiff came alive after adding the unit, by being able to trim out the motor to the sweet spot. I have a yamaha 25 2stroke with a 12p cupped 3blade. Your gladesman should haul ass!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Below is how I installed mine. Hope it helps.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1339374016/10#10


----------



## alexriff (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone I think I'm gonna buy one as soon as I save some money up, I was also thinking would it be alright to mount it to the jack plate or should I take the jack plate off and mount it straight to the boat?


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

I went with the Bob's TnT, and very happy with it. Pretty comparable to the CMC I think. 

http://www.bobsmachine.com/Clamp-on-motor-tilt-and-trim-Action-Series-40HP-100-701100.htm


----------

